# Tell me what you guys think!!!



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

My dog Xotchil 3 months old




























Xotchil's Sister Chevy also at 3 months




























Both of them together Bro and Sis










Tell me what you guys think 
Thanks 
Marco


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

wow they're so big and beautiful too.


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

konked said:


> wow they're so big and beautiful too.


Are they considered big for their age??
Thanks alot
Marco


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

nice pups, how much do they way? my boy was 21-22 lbs at 3 months and is 72 grown. oh and are the boys ears cut or what?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they are gorgeous american bullies! an american bully has no weight limit set as of yet... his ears are going to look great! You need to get onto wrapping them ASAP otherwise they won't stand right!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think your pup is gorgous. He looks nice size for his age it looks like his sister is a bit bigger. Did you have a war crop done on her? I hope you leave Xotchil's ears I like them.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

cute pups, I like the girls ears how they are, you should leave 'em.


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

Good looking Amercian Bullies......I like the battle crop!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it looks to me like they are cut the same way as Neelas they just aren't standing right yet... we had to battle with one of Neelas ears to stand right for over 6 months!


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

FOSTER said:


> nice pups, how much do they way? my boy was 21-22 lbs at 3 months and is 72 grown. oh and are the boys ears cut or what?


as of yesterday the girl weighed 26 lbs and the boy weighed 35 pounds.
Yes, the boy's ears are cropped.


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

gamecock10 said:


> Good looking Amercian Bullies......I like the battle crop!


Whats the battle crop?
The style the ear is cropped??


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I think your pup is gorgous. He looks nice size for his age it looks like his sister is a bit bigger. Did you have a war crop done on her? I hope you leave Xotchil's ears I like them.


Actually the boys is bigger by nine pounds.


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

NEELA said:


> they are gorgeous american bullies! an american bully has no weight limit set as of yet... his ears are going to look great! You need to get onto wrapping them ASAP otherwise they won't stand right!!!


How should i wrap them???


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They're both very cute. Who did you have do the ears?


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> They're both very cute. Who did you have do the ears?


It was actually this one guy who owned some kennels out here in So. Cal.
Why was it a bad job??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MX_Bigtime said:


> It was actually this one guy who owned some kennels out here in So. Cal.
> Why was it a bad job??


so far it doesn't look like a bad job it looks like he doesn't have the muscle developed to hold his ears up... most dogs need their ears alittle training. You need to get some gauze and some of medical tape and you might want to shave the ears (this is how my vet did it for me). You make a "post" out of the gauze by wrapping it into a cilindar shape that will stick down in the ear about a half of an inch just far enough to give the ear alittle support. (do this to both ears) then what you want to do is use the medical tape and wrap each ear so that the gause is traped inside... after the ears are wrapped you want to make sure that they are supported really good so join the two ears with more medical tape across the head and then take it down under his chin (you want to tape your hand firmly to his chin so that the tape doesn't rip the neck hair and he's still growing)... he will lose some hair, but it will grow back as well as a mild ear infection but it NEEDS to be done... you've went this far with the cropping process you should follow threw with making sure you get what you paid for Im surprised they didn't start that process for you... it is a process that can last for 1 week or maybe 6 weeks depending on the dogs ability to make it stand... you need to change it out once a week (say sunday sounds good lol) to see where your pups ears are and where they need to be or if they're finished! like i said some need only one time wrapping some need alot more than that!










when we started it










This isn't the best picture, but it's the only one that survived the move... we were calling her tit head like off of that Adam Sandler movie! lol










this is a week we took a break from it










finished










war crop


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i love the battle cropp,might not be great for the image of the dog,but it fits there heads the best.A boxer or dobie crop on a apbt look horrable,jmo........


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

im going to get the battle crop on indi. I do like it. Neela does have longer ears, but if you see her in person they do fit...i called it the war crop down there oops... same to me!!!


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

NEELA said:


> so far it doesn't look like a bad job it looks like he doesn't have the muscle developed to hold his ears up... most dogs need their ears alittle training. You need to get some gauze and some of medical tape and you might want to shave the ears (this is how my vet did it for me). You make a "post" out of the gauze by wrapping it into a cilindar shape that will stick down in the ear about a half of an inch just far enough to give the ear alittle support. (do this to both ears) then what you want to do is use the medical tape and wrap each ear so that the gause is traped inside... after the ears are wrapped you want to make sure that they are supported really good so join the two ears with more medical tape across the head and then take it down under his chin (you want to tape your hand firmly to his chin so that the tape doesn't rip the neck hair and he's still growing)... he will lose some hair, but it will grow back as well as a mild ear infection but it NEEDS to be done... you've went this far with the cropping process you should follow threw with making sure you get what you paid for Im surprised they didn't start that process for you... it is a process that can last for 1 week or maybe 6 weeks depending on the dogs ability to make it stand... you need to change it out once a week (say sunday sounds good lol) to see where your pups ears are and where they need to be or if they're finished! like i said some need only one time wrapping some need alot more than that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually we already went throught this
the guy taped them just like you had it and after a 7-10 days we took it off as the guy suggested


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MX_Bigtime said:


> Actually we already went throught this
> the guy taped them just like you had it and after a 7-10 days we took it off as the guy suggested


keep it up don't just wrap once... you are training the ear to stand... he is right... 7-10 days then remove and repeat... take a ear breather for about 2 or so days the second time around. they aren't suppost to lay flat on the head... if you wanted ears that laid down then he shouldn't have cropped them... did he take him to a vet to have it done or did he do it himself? it may take several times before they stand


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

The BC is just a cut that is really close to the head...not a lot of ear left.


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

NEELA said:


> keep it up don't just wrap once... you are training the ear to stand... he is right... 7-10 days then remove and repeat... take a ear breather for about 2 or so days the second time around. they aren't suppost to lay flat on the head... if you wanted ears that laid down then he shouldn't have cropped them... did he take him to a vet to have it done or did he do it himself? it may take several times before they stand


The guy who cropped the ears wrapped them.
Ok i'll definately keep it going.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

beautiful dogs! looks like it could be divas sister


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

Mac with a short-show crop. I had his ears cropped @ 11-12 weeks. Some people say to do it before 10 weeks but I don't think the cartilage is quite hard enough. Ears were taped the first week untill the stitches were pulled. He wore a cone for the week after the stitches came out, no splinting or tapeing needed, his ears stood on their own. The number 1 rule with cropped ears in to let them heal properly and keep them clean. With a battle crop ears should stand on their own. Neela's ears are quite a bit taller


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

BlueDiva said:


> beautiful dogs! looks like it could be divas sister


yes it does


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

They are gorgeous pups!!! They both look like they will be huge.


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

natdidier said:


> They are gorgeous pups!!! They both look like they will be huge.


Thanks
are they big for their age?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

drsven said:


> Mac with a short-show crop. I had his ears cropped @ 11-12 weeks. Some people say to do it before 10 weeks but I don't think the cartilage is quite hard enough. Ears were taped the first week untill the stitches were pulled. He wore a cone for the week after the stitches came out, no splinting or tapeing needed, his ears stood on their own. The number 1 rule with cropped ears in to let them heal properly and keep them clean. With a battle crop ears should stand on their own. Neela's ears are quite a bit taller


the last picture of neela her ears do look really long i don't know why. Her ears in real life look just like your pups.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they are definately big pups... i haven't been around american bullies long enough to know if they're big for their age or not


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

NEELA said:


> the last picture of neela her ears do look really long i don't know why. Her ears in real life look just like your pups.


No worries, I was compairing Neela's ears to a battle style crop. Mac's are cut between a battle and AMSTAFF show. I think the BC cuts a little too much hard cartilage away. No matter what crop you decide on you must be prepaired for the public stereotype, most people will instantly think your dog is mean. I wouldn't crop every dog's ears. With my dogs, I think Tonka looks better natural & Mac looks better cropped.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MX_Bigtime said:


> It was actually this one guy who owned some kennels out here in So. Cal.
> Why was it a bad job??


No, it's not that. I've never had any of my dog's ears done, so I honestly don't know how they're supposed to look before they're finished healing. I was just wondering if the breeder had it done before you got the dogs or if you had a vet do it.


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

no we actually took it to the breeder after we got the dog


----------



## Vega (Jul 31, 2007)

very nice my guys got a 5 month old blue one and he is as big as my 13 month old check him out !


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are both very cute.. They are gonna be stocky lil things when they grow up .


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

looks like you got some lil fatties on your hands.... [Gorgeous]


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments :roll:


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow lovely! Although I must say I really like the cropped look


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

beautiful pups


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very cool pups im kinda partial to the blue ones


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

there nice pups i want one


----------

